# Alternative Covers for steam table pans



## tallguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Been quite a while since I've been on here, looking to me a more active member and poster here in 2015. 

Question for all you caterers out there - what do you use to cover your steam table pans when you are transporting them in hot boxes? I've used tin foil and regular metal lids but I'm wondering if any of you know of a product out there that would create more of a tight seal to prevent sauces, juices, water, etc from leaking out over the inside of hot boxes, cambros, etc.

I was using some silicone lids but they broke down pretty hard after catering 24 weddings this year.

If there isn't a product on the market, why hasn't someone invented this  One of my pet peeves is having those dirty hot boxes after every event.

Any thoughts/ideas are much appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Double plastic & foil.


----------



## tallguy (Mar 11, 2014)

The old tried and true, haha.

I came across these bad boys on the interwebs today. Anyone every use something like this before (looks like they have a silicone lid that would create a nice airtight seal):

http://www.hellotrade.com/suppliers?ss=gastronorm+pan


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I use lids that seal really well for transport, expenssive but good and long lasting. Ill take a few pictures tomorrow and post them for you.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Commercial grade plastic wrap and then heavy weight aluminum foil works for me plus you don't have to carry it back to commissary .


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Guess I missed this one...
Restaurant grade stretch wrap....and if its even slightly liquidy, you go all the
way around the pan at least twice to seal. Then seal with heavy duty foil...2 or 3 times if regular
foil. I also keep the foil cover around during the event to cover a pan of loose dirtys, 
if not convenient to re-wrap.


----------

